

What is the point of "I am feeling lucky" button, with the redirect? - svigraham

The button on the home page in practically pointless.
======
Zakuzaa
With instant search that button is practically unusable because it disappears
as soon as you type anything in the search box.

It's currently redirecting to <http://www.google.com/logos/>

So, yeah.. pointless.

Is Google being superstitious here?

~~~
addandsubtract
The button is pointless, but the feature isn't.

Whenever I type something into the search box and see that the result I was
looking for is the first one in the auto-suggest (and on the results page), I
just have to hit the right-arrow key and use the "I'm feeling lucky" feature
to go there directly.

------
dmc
There's a quick bit of discussion about this already here on HN[1]

1: <http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=2819709>

~~~
svigraham
Yeah, that is interesting. Abt the same time :). Reminds of the Malcolm
Gladwell cartoon of people thinking the same thing while walking down the
road.

------
adamzochowski
Because big top keywords are proper direct matches. Search for 'putty', and
bam, you are there without having to click the first entry. Same with most
software.

~~~
svigraham
is it? I tried. But, it still renders results.

------
mbrzuzy
Google might have kept it for nostalgia/fun.

------
dadads
Because sometimes I like to be surprised

